# 2/25/11 storm in Cleveland



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

This is a small commercial lot that did not get plow till the next day after a storm last week, we got about 10" of heavy wet snow over a 12 hour period. The building is up for sale and to keep the cost down for the customer we only plowed once @ his regular per push price.

1st picture is before, then 1 pass, 2 passes, 3 passes, then a few more and were done, except for some loading docks and drive in bay on the right.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Still made money,it probably only took 2 minutes more to plow it then a 3 inch snow.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

There was enough profit for a coffee.

Only thing I like about this kind of snow is that it packs good and leaves the stamp of the plow in piles, its a personal favorite.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks good. i like when theres imprints of my plow in the snowbanks...it looks cool lol


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

looks great.


----------



## stargazer (Nov 22, 2008)

Heavy going!

I'll take a 4 inch any day. The heavy stuff takes more fuel, harder on equipment. When it's cold, it takes twice as long, "squirts" out both sides of the plow. I usually plow once to get the bulk of it, then plow again to clear it.

I generally charge extra for old snow, unless it's my fault.


----------



## herbert02 (Jan 18, 2011)

Like the wings. I have a western pro plus. Do they save plow time and are they worth the money?


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

The wings are a must have. I have 3 pro plus plows and all have wings. Yes they save you time on any job. At a condo complex we cut our plow time in half with them plus they add 1' to your plow with best $475 ever spent. Another benefit is your plow will rarely trip with the wings on as the rubber cutting edge helps the plow go over obstructions.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks good hammerstein. Best thing about that storm for me was the plow scraped the pavement clean. Usually with my wings on my proplus it wont scrape real clean, do you have the same issue?


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Usually its never a problem, though we do pretreat most of the time. During that ice storm in the beginning of February two of my guys took the wings off to scrape better, I did not.


----------

